

Spark Tablet now for PreOrder - madmaze
http://makeplaylive.com/

======
peterpeters
Cant wait for this tablet =) I hope a good community comes up around it

~~~
listigerpeter
im skeptical that itll be a big success.. but it is the first real contender
in a linux tablet

